# York air-cooled screw chiller ' vsd communication failure fault'



## guafi25 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

I would like to get an advise from anyone who encounter the same issue on York Air-cooled chiller. If anyone have encounter the same fault on 'Vsd communication failure' i have tried several steps to solve by resetting the fault, remove the wire harness on the communication port between Micro and Logicboard but it last for a few days and appear the same fault.. 


I did check on the communication cable wire harness J2 on the microboard and J12 on logic board, i also replace new VSD logic board but the same fault still appear, maybe it could be the microboard which giving this nuisance fault i didn't manage to swap the microboard from another chiller.


Can anyone advise me solution for this particular issue, i get some information that i might have a bad RS485 Vsd gate driver chip on thE microboard, some also say try replacing just the 8 pin RS 485 chip. Anyone please advise me thank you appreciate if anyone willing to share some info on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

